# Gore Mountain 3-4-14



## emmaurice2 (Mar 5, 2014)

Where? Gore Mountain, North Creek, NY

When? 3-4-14 Mardi Gras!  Birthday! (10:15a to 3p)

Conditions: Hardpack, Loose Granular, Packed Powder, Ice.

First time at gore in about 13 years.  If I had realized how close it was I wouldn't have waited so long, only 2h50m door to door.  

Gotta hand it to Gore for honesty in their condition reports, even though their podcast called the hardpack "beautiful." So, I knew conditions weren't going to be optimal.  Still had a great time.  

The black trails were certainly challenging.  Uncas had the best snow of any of the black trails, Chatiemac was okay if you stuck to the sides, Hullabaloo had a large section that was a frozen waterfall.  Topridge was tricky.  Rumor and Lies (didn't ski them) were roped off around noon--in the morning, you could hear people skiing on them from the lift.  Fairview was short but had nice snow.  In retrospect I wish I had tried Open Pit.

The best runs were the blue trails.  Quicksilver had the best snow and Twister was FAST.  

No accessible bumps to be found and trees were all roped off-probably for good reason.  I'm not all that familiar with Gore so I probably missed a lot.

Never a wait for any lift, trails uncrowded, parked close to the lodge.  Overall, it was a pretty great day.

Just look at those crowds!


Under the Straight Brook Quad (not open, but looks like it will be nice after snow or warm temps)


Straight Brook View from Uncas


My day at Gore:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 5, 2014)

Glad u enjoyed it !! Uncas and Twister are 2 of my real favs , Did u get to do the High Peaks section ,that is interesting too  But the Top ridge area is special 8)


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 5, 2014)

Hit it right after it snows, paradise, trees galore, glad you enjoyed it. I've got two vouchers to use yet, hopefully I can get lucky. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 5, 2014)

Nice report!!! I love Gore! The layout is quirky but that's why it skis so well. Great terrain, trees, etc and with the lift upgrades in the last decade it's hard to beat when the snow is good! Fondly remember the long rides up the old gongala, man was that thing high!!


----------



## jgh1980 (Mar 5, 2014)

I just got back to PA after skiing at Gore Monday and Tuesday for the first time.  What a blast I had.  Both days were pretty cold, but at least there wasn't wind to deal with.  
Cloud and Twister were great both days. Sagamore and Echo were great Monday while Upper Steilhang, Hawkeye, and Quicksilver were great Tuesday.  Burnt Ridge Mountain had a ton of ice Tuesday.  This side of the mountain provided great scenery and no one seemed to make their way over here.  

The crowds were non-existent both days.  We stayed at the Copperfield Inn, which was okay.  There were only two choices for places to eat and the town seemed to shut down on Mondays.


----------



## jgh1980 (Mar 5, 2014)

A few more:


----------



## emmaurice2 (Mar 6, 2014)

Warp Daddy said:


> Glad u enjoyed it !! Uncas and Twister are 2 of my real favs , Did u get to do the High Peaks section ,that is interesting too  But the Top ridge area is special 8)



Yep I did Hullabaloo to Wood Lot North to Woodchuck.  Definitely a fun little part of the mountain and I love the old double chairlift.



jgh1980 said:


> I just got back to PA after skiing at Gore Monday and Tuesday for the first time.  What a blast I had.  Both days were pretty cold, but at least there wasn't wind to deal with.
> Cloud and Twister were great both days. Sagamore and Echo were great Monday while Upper Steilhang, Hawkeye, and Quicksilver were great Tuesday.  Burnt Ridge Mountain had a ton of ice Tuesday.  This side of the mountain provided great scenery and no one seemed to make their way over here.
> 
> The crowds were non-existent both days.  We stayed at the Copperfield Inn, which was okay.  There were only two choices for places to eat and the town seemed to shut down on Mondays.



I kept trying to figure out how to get over Burnt Ridge, but never figured it out.  I even asked directions but kept missing the turn.  Next time!



Cornhead said:


> Hit it right after it snows, paradise, trees galore, glad you enjoyed it. I've got two vouchers to use yet, hopefully I can get lucky.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2



Apparently they got 5" today which should have made things really nice.  Not sure if I can make it up again this year as I have vouchers and discount tickets for other areas to use.  Would love to do some spring skiing there.  Do they stay open into mid-April?


----------



## jenychen (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks for this report. Headed to Gore this weekend for the first time!


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 7, 2014)

emmaurice2 said:


> I kept trying to figure out how to get over Burnt Ridge, but never figured it out.  I even asked directions but kept missing the turn.  Next time!


It's a bit of a schlep from the base area, there's a narrow trail past the base of the Adirondack Express, it the widens, but is pretty flat. The chair is probably a good 1/4 mile from the base. You can ski Twister Glade and exit onto Echo, that gets you closer. Going to and from the North Creek Ski Bowl from the main area is quite the trek.



Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## emmaurice2 (Mar 7, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> It's a bit of a schlep from the base area, there's a narrow trail past the base of the Adirondack Express, it the widens, but is pretty flat. The chair is probably a good 1/4 mile from the base. You can ski Twister Glade and exit onto Echo, that gets you closer. Going to and from the North Creek Ski Bowl from the main area is quite the trek.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2



Ah, I kept looking for a way over there from the top rather than the base area.  Next time!  Thanks


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 7, 2014)

emmaurice2 said:


> Ah, I kept looking for a way over there from the top rather than the base area.  Next time!  Thanks



It's worth finding, Sagamore is long, fun trail, couple nice steep parts along the the trail. There are some nice low angle glades over there too. You can ski over to the North Quad from the top of Burnt Ridge on the new Hedges trail, or better yet, Lower Tahawus Glade.  I think I've almost forgot about Burnt Ridge once while skiing Gore. I skied Twister Glade and popped out on Echo, if I hadn't I'd have forgot all about Burnt Ridge. Gore will always be a special place to me, it's the first "big" mountain I skied, glad you had a good time there. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jgh1980 (Mar 7, 2014)

I got there right from the base after the gondola through the traverse trail.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 7, 2014)

emmaurice2 said:


> So, I knew conditions weren't going to be optimal.  Still had a great time.



That's Gore- always a lot of fun no matter what.


----------



## dlague (Mar 7, 2014)

Want to make it there for spring turns!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## St. Jerry (Mar 8, 2014)

Gore = more


----------



## Wavewheeler (Mar 8, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> Hit it right after it snows, paradise, trees galore, glad you enjoyed it. I've got two vouchers to use yet, hopefully I can get lucky.



Two years ago I went up there in a snowstorm. It snowed all day after. A foot of fresh. It was amazing. Unfortunately the 2nd day it was so foggy that you couldn't see three feet ahead of you so I never got to the very top for much and ran few blacks. The blues were fun. I'd like to go back because it was a fun mountain to ski.


----------



## j law (Mar 11, 2014)

Anyone been to Gore this week?  I'm thinking of going there on Thursday and curious about the coverage in the woods.  I see that the only open glades they have are in the Straight Brook and High Peaks areas.  Are the other glades that "thin" that they'd be un-skiable with a foot of fresh snow on them?

Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## jgh1980 (Mar 11, 2014)

I imagine a decent amount, if not all will be open after the storm this week.


----------



## Abominable (Mar 12, 2014)

Go and report back!  Like you I'm trying to figure between S. VT (have vouchers) and Gore (never been) for the weekend.

Gore is saying 11 inches last 24 hours, and forecasting as follows:

Wednesday Night: Snow, heavy at times, new accumulations of 6-10 inches for total storm accumulations of 16-26 inches, low around 5. North wind 20 mph. 
Thursday: An 80% chance of snow showers, high near 17. Northwest wind around 14-16 mph. 
Friday: A 20% chance of snow showers, high near 33. Light west wind becoming south and 6-11 mph. 
Saturday: A 40% chance of mixed precipitation, high near 41.

As much as I'd love to hit Magic on Sat, I don't think they got or will get as much snow.


----------

